
Papyrus, a Rust REPL - phsilva
https://github.com/kurtlawrence/papyrus
======
correct_horse
Would love to see a blurb in the readme about how it works. Also useful is a
comparison to evcxr, the poorly named rust interpreter I use every once in a
while.

~~~
saagarjha
It looks like it creates a shared library out of the source code and loads it.

------
carreau
Any comparison with
[https://github.com/google/evcxr](https://github.com/google/evcxr) ?

------
JeremyNT
I've been digging into rust over the holiday season, and having been spoiled
by repls in higher level languages immediately found myself wishing for one to
tinker with. When you're first exploring a language it can make for a super
fast feedback loop when learning the syntax and examining features
interactively.

I came across papyrus on crates.io, but it seems relatively new and I found
little information on it. Can anybody recommends it versus evcxr for a rust
newbie?

------
nathias
I'm disappointed the docs aren't in papyrus font ...

~~~
maximilianroos
Reminds me of the epic SNL:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVhlJNJopOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVhlJNJopOQ)

------
buster
I'm curious how to use it for scripts? Can i add it to the shebang somehow?
Any way to use/add crates to use in the script?

~~~
arcticbull
You can do that with cargo-script if you’re curious, though it’s not under
active development it looks like.

[https://github.com/DanielKeep/cargo-
script/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/DanielKeep/cargo-
script/blob/master/README.md)

------
Ericson2314
Does it use miri?

~~~
monocasa
Doesn't look like it, but I could be missing it.

------
Lucasoato
Sans' brother <3

~~~
whateveracct
Nyeh heh heh!

